
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X sets new overclocking world record - ekoutanov
https://www.techradar.com/news/liquid-nitrogen-cooled-amd-ryzen-9-3900x-is-the-new-world-overclocking-champ
======
piinbinary
Main take-away for me:

> The Ryzen 9 3900X was able to match the Core i9-7920X's score while running
> with a 5.8% lower operating clock. This stands as testimony that Zen 2's
> instructions per cycle (IPC) is higher than Skylake

------
sp332
Looks like blogspam for [https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-
ryzen-9-3900x-wprime-w...](https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-
ryzen-9-3900x-wprime-world-record)

~~~
lawrenceyan
The Toms Hardware article isn't really that much better though. If you want
the original post, it was Shaun Fosmark who posted news of the world record on
his Twitter first.
[https://twitter.com/ShaunFosmark/status/1205886345576505346?...](https://twitter.com/ShaunFosmark/status/1205886345576505346?s=09)

And if you want to dig all the way down, technically we should really be
giving the credit to Jordan Hyde here, the person who actually made the world
record this Saturday.
[https://hwbot.org/submission/4303026_jordan_hyde99_wprime___...](https://hwbot.org/submission/4303026_jordan_hyde99_wprime___1024m_ryzen_9_3900x_35sec_517ms)

